# Interview at Sheffield Private School



## Teacherng90 (Jul 14, 2013)

Hi everyone. I will be having a telephone interview for the Sheffield Private School tomorrow morning, I only found out today so I am feeling very unprepared. Could anyone let me know some of the types of things they will ask/how long the interview will be? 

I've also read some conflicting reviews about the school and would like to know more, so if anyone could offer any information about accommodation, staff support etc. I would be very grateful!


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

You could look at a site called International Schools Reviews which gives info from teachers etc on schools.


----------



## 187iban (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi, get up to 5 posts and send me a PM. I'm going to be joining the school this year.


----------

